# USC Application Status



## Ryan C. (Feb 15, 2008)

Greetings all!

When I check my application status on line, the main page still says that all of my application materials are not in, thus they cannot proceed. 

Does anyone here also have this message? Has your application status changed? 

Anxiously waiting...

Ryan


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 15, 2008)

hey ryan,

i had the same problem too. I just checked and a bunch of things were missing even though i'm absolutely sure they're in. will probably call them after the weekend.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 16, 2008)

Last year, my application status never was updated, and I got in.

Don't worry so much!

Best of luck to you guys, hope to see you around next year.


----------

